
U.S. study links marijuana use to more intercourse - prostoalex
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-marijuana-sex/sex-and-drugs-u-s-study-links-marijuana-use-to-more-intercourse-idUSKBN1CW0WQ?utm_campaign=trueAnthem%3A+Trending+Content&utm_content=59f304d204d3011fa6bcb18e&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook
======
chimeracoder
> It used to be thought that couples mostly smoked after sex, but Eisenberg
> said his findings show the opposite is true for “all races, ages, education
> levels, income groups and religions, every health status, whether they were
> married or single and whether or not they had kids.”

Wait... what? They used to think that people had sex and then smoked
marijuana, and are surprised to find that people smoke marijuana and then have
sex?

> “I think if you asked a man or a woman, 20 more times to have sex over a
> year, that would seem like a lot,” Eisenberg said.

Presented without comment, except to say: 20 (more) times per year means once
every two-and-a-half weeks.

~~~
drewrv
> Presented without comment, except to say: 20 (more) times per year means
> once every two-and-a-half weeks.

Well, supposedly single people have less sex than married people, and you know
the stereotype about married couples....

------
camiller
> Eisenberg cautioned the study should not be misinterpreted as having proven
> a causal link.

So alternatively, people who are promiscuous may also tend to smoke more weed?

~~~
glenra
An obvious interpretation of this data is that some people are _risk-takers_
and others are _risk-averse_ ; the risk-takers are collectively more inclined
to do drugs _and_ more inclined to have sex.

(Something like an _extrovert /introvert_ divide would also work.)

------
ntrepid8
In other news: \- water wet \- sky blue

~~~
sova
And the haze is purple.

------
Tomminn
Groundbreaking study says people socially connected enough to have a hookup
are more likely to be socially connected enough to have a hookup.

------
tomc1985
'Cause it feels way better that way :)

------
Overtonwindow
Well...not that much more ...but there is a noticeable uptick.

------
davexunit
Nice.

